# Will potatoes grow in sawdust?



## terri46355 (May 16, 2003)

We have rocky clay soil. I would like to plant seed potatoes this year. 

I had a neighbor many years ago (back in Indiana) who used tires to grow his potatoes. Because several tires were left on the property (from previous tenants), I'd like to plant potatoes in them by the stacking method. 

An older gentleman I met at the grocery store said that some people plant potatoes in sawdust. I have access to an unlimited supply of sawdust.

Will potatoes grow in tires layered with sawdust?


----------



## Gunnie (Apr 28, 2008)

This is what we are trying this year.

http://www.motherearthnews.com/Organic-Gardening/1980-03-01/Taters-in-a-Barrel.aspx


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Sawdust is virtually void of nutrients. There's a total of 2.2 pounds of NPK in a ton. (There may be more than that in 100# of leaves.) Potatoes don't care what they are covered up with as long as their roots are able to get down into some rich soil. 

Martin


----------



## Jean in Virginia (Oct 5, 2008)

One year we planted the spuds in garden dirt, and then mulched with sawdust as the plants grew. Those were the best yukons we ever grew--huge, and CLEAN! since they weren't dug out of dirt. We probably had 8 to 12 inches of sawdust.


----------

